
A guide to publishing JavaScript open source projects - benmanbs
http://www.conductor.com/nightlight/guide-publishing-javascript-open-source-projects/
======
lhorie
A couple of other things I do w/ Mithril.js (
[http://lhorie.github.io/mithril/](http://lhorie.github.io/mithril/) )

\- write documentation for the API methods (and arguments, return values, and
arguments to callbacks and their return values, if applicable) and show
examples of usage

\- follow semantic versioning (x.x.X for bug fixes, x.X.x for backwards-
compatible changes, X.x.x for breaking changes)

\- consider versioning documentation in addition to releases if your project
can be used as mission critical software (e.g. if it's a framework). This can
be as simple as creating a task that copies a snapshot of the docs to an
archive

\- maintain a change log

\- make sure your release is on the master branch (not gh-pages) if you're
publishing to component.github.io

\- setup channels of communication for discussion and support (gitter.im, IRC,
mailing list, etc)

\- create a tag in StackOverflow.com

~~~
benmanbs
Thanks so much for the read!

There were some things I intentionally left out (how to write good code,
documentation) because I figured those were out of scope of this post (I did
try to reference them subtly with the line "the code is in a place where it’s
ready to publish"). I also left out some of the things you mentioned
(versioning documentation, changelog, channels of communication, SO tag)
because I figured those might fall into a Part 2 type of post, where I'd say
"Now that you have a first version of your library published, let's discuss
how to maintain it."

I'll be honest with you, I had a little issue with the length of this post, so
I was trying to balance how much to include or omit.

I really appreciate the feedback, and I'll keep those points in mind for a
Part 2 post!

~~~
lhorie
It was a good post, I wasn't trying to criticize it, just wanted to add to it
based on my own experience :)

Looking forward to a part 2!

------
benmanbs
Author here to address any questions or corrections

